# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Më sugjeroni ndonjë libër për artin e programimit

## flaibi

:i terbuar: Pershendetje te gjitheve
lexoj shpesh jo vetem ne kete forum por dhe ne forume te tjere per artin e programimit dhe te them te drejten nuk kuptoj asgje.Une ashtu si dhe shume te tjere qe shkruajne dhe vizitojne kete forum nuk ia kemi haberin fare programimit dhe termave qe perdorni ju ketu;E di qe do thoni mos hyr fare ne kete forum po ja qe jemi dhe ne kurjoze;
A mund te me sugjeroni ndonje liber ,shqip,te pakten sa per te hyre ne artin e programimit?????
ju faleminderit

----------


## NBAlbania

Shiko Keto dy tema:
1.Salih Mripa: Programimi në C dhe C++ (libër elektronik)
2.VB - Libër për Visual Basic në gjuhën shqipe (libër elektronik)

----------


## OO7

Librat Shqip nuk eshte problem te gjehen. E mira ishte te dije Anglisht sepse eshte me e thjeshte gjithashtu i kupton dhe me mire termat e perdorur pasi ato nuk mund te perkthehen.

----------

